

How Accurate Are Fitness Trackers? - mirajsanghvi
http://well.blogs.nytimes.com/2013/06/12/how-accurate-are-fitness-monitors/

======
onion2k
It doesn't matter if they're inaccurate, so long as they're consistently
inaccurate. The point of a tracker is to show you the trend in your activity -
if you want to get fitter then you need to simply do more. By tracking
_something_ you can tell whether you're doing more, less, or the same amount
as you were in the _n_ weeks prior to today. That's where the value lies, not
in the actual numbers.

